# Globe Slicer help



## biaviian (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the chance to get this slicer:  http://lancaster.craigslist.org/bfs/2259538435.html

Anybody know anything about these slicers and/or if it is a good deal?  I don't have the model number at the moment.  It concerns me that it is porcelain.  I assume SS is the best material.

From what I have been able to find it seems like it is from the 30s or 40s due to the white porcelain.  It should be, from what I'm reading online, cast iron coated in porcelain and weigh a good 50-60 lbs.  Current prices of Globe slicers are out of this world but I'm not sure what the quality was like back in the day.  It should be this same slicer:


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2011)

It sure looks like a good slicer. The price seems right. I guess you would have to see it & slice something with it, before you decide.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 11, 2011)

Go for it, I have an old slicer and it works great kicks butt on cheese.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I have the same model, well looks just like it.  Just picked it up off of a friend of a friend.  Works awesome on my bacon project!  That's all I've used it for so far...I got mine for a steal.  It works great the way it it, but I'm gonna take it to a local guy around here who works on old slicers and get it sharpened up and fine tuned.  It's nice because these old ones have the sharpening stones built right in (on top of the blade in the pic) and they are spindle driven.  Not sure if that is the correct word, but I mean they aren't belt driven. I think if you go see it and she fires up and everything works good go for it.  Much better than the small plastic ones from like Cabela's.  Even though they may be old, they are still around, which speaks of how they are built...


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 11, 2011)

By the way, weight would be closer to like 100 lbs.  Hubby can lift for a few short feet to the next room, but took two strong teenage boys to carry it in from the car and they were whining the whole way about how heavy it was...


----------



## biaviian (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info.  I thought the weight was a bit on the low side too (if it really is cast iron) but that was somebody's guess on some other forum.  That is where I figured out the age and from there was able to get the video.  You can call me Dick.....Dick Tracy.  

$300 sound like a good price?  I'd imagine so as long as it works.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 11, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> By the way, weight would be closer to like 100 lbs.  Hubby can lift for a few short feet to the next room, but took two strong teenage boys to carry it in from the car and they were whining the whole way about how heavy it was...




Mine has to be 75lbs.or more.

The guy who had it before me said he put it under the table and never pulled it out to use it because of the weight.

I placed mine on my workbench in the shop.

The guy who had it before him had the sharpening stones on back wards and the spring thingy didn't work, I was able to get parts on line and fix it myself.

The blade also had a nasty nick on it, but I sharpen after each use and the nick is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah if I had to move this myself I would never be able to use it...I'm working on setting up a little processing area in the basement where I can keep this and won't have to move it.  I have only used it twice now and haven't tryied the sharpening yet. 

I paid $125.00 for mine which I think is a steal.  If you go out and look at replacement parts you'll see how expensinve these things are...I don' tknow how often they come along either.  Maybe try to do a search on globe slicers across Craig's list to see if you can find one or two for pricing...brand new things things are well over $1,000 and that's the bottom of the line.  I would probably have paid $300.00 if it is in good condition, but maybe you can get him down a little bit.


----------

